# Hindi: Hamari Atariya



## Kahaani

Hi,

I recently heard a mesmerizing song called "Hamari Atariya'' in the film "Dedh Ishqiya". I haven't seen the movie yet so I don't know much about the background of the song. After doing some research I found out the lyrics were written by Gulzar (Sampooran Singh Kalra). It is stated that he usually writes shayarii in Hindi, Urdu, Punjabi, Braj Bhasha, Khariboli, Haryanvi, or Marwari. I was wondering in which language he has written the lyrics of this particular song. I know it isn't Hindi or Urdu, and I strongly doubt it is Punjabi. I'm not familliar with the other languages though, so I'd appreciate it if someone could elaborate on this for me. Here are some of the lyrics;

_*
"Hamaarii atariya pe, aaja re sa**nwar**iyaa
Dekhaa dekhii taniik huii jaaye.."
*
*"Padosan ke gharva jaiho, jaiho na sabariyaa
Sautan se boli mori kaate jeheriyaa, jeheri najariyaa..."

*_(Btw, I believe there is a Z to J shift, and somewhat a B to V shift in the langauge (when this occurs, isn't it mostly a V to B shift though?), am I right about this?)


----------



## Dib

I think it is in a mixed language. I see both Eastern (e.g. Bhojpuri -wa/ya definite articles) and Western features (e.g. Khadi boli gender, the 1st sing verb duuN, etc.). Or is it Awadhi? Between the two extremes?


----------



## littlepond

The song is in Hindi; since there are a couple of features from rural Hindi, maybe you were unable to recognise it. Your second verse is exactly what would be spoken in western UP. Gulzar is one of the finest poets of India, and he primarily writes in Hindi-Urdu. He, Javed Akhtar and Prasoon Joshi are probably the top 3 songwriters in Indian cinema.


----------



## Kahaani

Very interesting, thank you! What would be the name of this particular dialect?


----------



## Qureshpor

littlepond said:


> The song is in Hindi; since there are a couple of features from rural Hindi, maybe you were unable to recognise it. Your second verse is exactly what would be spoken in western UP. Gulzar is one of the finest poets of India, and he primarily writes in Hindi-Urdu. He, Javed Akhtar and Prasoon Joshi are probably the top 3 songwriters in Indian cinema.


Could you please provide an English translation of the two couplets.
Cheers.


----------



## littlepond

Kahaani said:


> Very interesting, thank you! What would be the name of this particular dialect?



For me, it is just normal Hindi, Kahaani jii - of course not the standard Hindi that is taught. That is how we do talk in any western UP town, and this couplet will be understood by any native Hindi speaker, whether he comes from Himachal or Bihar, Rajasthan or Madhya Pradesh - which is why I call it simply normal Hindi. I don't know if it should be classified as some dialect - that would be a controversial point anyway.


----------



## Kahaani

Thank you very much for the clarification! I never would've guessed that.

I'm really curious for the meaning as well. Would you be so kind to translate it for me into either standard Hindi, so I can clearly see the differences and the way it is supposed to be written, or English?


----------



## littlepond

Kahaani jii, the only difference really between Standard Hindi and this Hindi would be of pronunciations: "gharva jaiyo, na jaiyo" would become "ghar na jaanaa, jaanaa", it would always be "saanvariyaa" (a word though that is not used much outside of Bollywood in standard Hindi - one would use "pritam" or something for "beloved"), "mori" would be "merii", and all those words like "jeheriyaa" and "najariyaa" would become "zeher" and "nazar" (many Hindi speakers _and Urdu speakers_, in small-town Uttar Pradesh, don't pronounce the "z" ever), "kiwadiyaa" (earlier on in the song) would become "kivaad", "aTariyaa" would become "aTaari" and so on. There is nothing in the vocabulary, except maybe for "morii" (which would become "merii", as I said earlier), which is different between this song's Hindi and so-called standard Hindi.

Aur ab Gope jii aur aapkii icchaon kaa samman karte hue, ek prakar kaa anuvaad; main ise angrezi mein hii kar rahaa hun kyonki hindi ka hindi mein anuvad karna mujhe thora mushkil padega 

The lines you have quoted go actually like this:

_*"Hamaarii atariya pe, aaja re sa**nwar**iyaa
Dekhaa dekhii taniik huii jaaye.."
*
*"Padosan ke gharva jaiyo, jaiyo na sabariyaa
Sautan sapoli mori kaate jeheriyaa, jeheri najariyaa..."*_

There was a mistake in the lyrics you quoted, so I've corrected it. "sapoli" here means "a little snake" (for a woman, hence 'sapoli", not "sapola").

Come to my balcony/terrace, o beloved
Let's steal some glances (lit. let's have some <looking-being looked at>)

Don't, o don't go to the neighbour woman's home
That snake-like other woman neutralises [alluring] looks, poisonous looks

Main koi bahut achha anuvaad karne vaala nahin hun, jaisa ki aap dekh sakte hain: kis insaan ne kabhi "neutralises" jaise shabd kaa istemal ek gaane mein karaa hoga! In Hindi, we have a popular saying, "zeher zeher ko kaaTtaa hai" - that is poison neutralises [another] poison. This is what the line in the song above refers to. The snake-like charmer (the neighbour woman, the other woman) is darting poisonous looks at the woman's lover in order to allure him to her, and her looks are neutralising the singing woman's looks: the woman pleads, singing, o beloved, don't heed those looks, don't go the neighbour/other woman.

If you have any remaining doubts about vocabulary or anything else, please ask; I or some other Hindi speaker can surely help, I hope. You can find 'sapola' here, 'tanik' here, and 'ataari' here (in case these words are unfamiliar to you: all three are used frequently in Hindi). "aTaari"/"aTariyaa" are by the way favourite words of Bollywood songs of this genre.

Later edit: Something that looks more like the standard Hindi pron. will be like this:

हमारी अटारी पे, आ जा रे साँवरिया,
देखा-देखी तनिक हो जाए

पड़ोसन के घर न जाना साँवरिया,
सौतन सपोली मेरी, काटे ज़हर, ज़हरीली नज़रें


----------



## Chhaatr

littlepond said:


> "aTaari"/"aTariyaa" are by the way favourite words of Bollywood songs of this genre.



_jii haaN.  satya vachan.

udaaharaNR:

chaRh gayaa uupar re, aTariyaa pe loTan kabuutar re
paNchhii diivaanaa chug kar daanaa uR gayaa phar phar re_ (i don't recall there being _"phur phur"_)
_aTariyaa pe loTan kabuutar re_


----------



## Gope

littlepond said:


> Kahaani jii, the only difference really between Standard Hindi and this Hindi would be of pronunciations: "gharva jaiyo, na jaiyo" would become "ghar na jaanaa, jaanaa", it would always be "saanvariyaa" (a word though that is not used much outside of Bollywood in standard Hindi - one would use "pritam" or something for "beloved"), "mori" would be "merii", and all those words like "jeheriyaa" and "najariyaa" would become "zeher" and "nazar" (many Hindi speakers _and Urdu speakers_, in small-town Uttar Pradesh, don't pronounce the "z" ever), "kiwadiyaa" (earlier on in the song) would become "kivaad", "aTariyaa" would become "aTaari" and so on. There is nothing in the vocabulary, except maybe for "morii" (which would become "merii", as I said earlier), which is different between this song's Hindi and so-called standard Hindi.
> 
> Aur ab Gope jii aur aapkii icchaon kaa samman karte hue, ek prakar kaa anuvaad; main ise angrezi mein hii kar rahaa hun kyonki hindi ka hindi mein anuvad karna mujhe thora mushkil padega
> 
> The lines you have quoted go actually like this:
> 
> _*"Hamaarii atariya pe, aaja re sa**nwar**iyaa
> Dekhaa dekhii taniik huii jaaye.."
> *
> *"Padosan ke gharva jaiyo, jaiyo na sabariyaa
> Sautan sapoli mori kaate jeheriyaa, jeheri najariyaa..."*_
> 
> There was a mistake in the lyrics you quoted, so I've corrected it. "sapoli" here means "a little snake" (for a woman, hence 'sapoli", not "sapola").
> 
> Come to my balcony/terrace, o beloved
> Let's steal some glances (lit. let's have some <looking-being looked at>)
> 
> Don't, o don't go to the neighbour woman's home
> That snake-like other woman neutralises [alluring] looks, poisonous looks
> 
> Main koi bahut achha anuvaad karne vaala nahin hun, jaisa ki aap dekh sakte hain: kis insaan ne kabhi "neutralises" jaise shabd kaa istemal ek gaane mein karaa hoga! In Hindi, we have a popular saying, "zeher zeher ko kaaTtaa hai" - that is poison neutralises [another] poison. This is what the line in the song above refers to. The snake-like charmer (the neighbour woman, the other woman) is darting poisonous looks at the woman's lover in order to allure him to her, and her looks are neutralising the singing woman's looks: the woman pleads, singing, o beloved, don't heed those looks, don't go the neighbour/other woman.
> 
> If you have any remaining doubts about vocabulary or anything else, please ask; I or some other Hindi speaker can surely help, I hope. You can find 'sapola' here, 'tanik' here, and 'ataari' here (in case these words are unfamiliar to you: all three are used frequently in Hindi). "aTaari"/"aTariyaa" are by the way favourite words of Bollywood songs of this genre.
> 
> Later edit: Something that looks more like the standard Hindi pron. will be like this:
> 
> हमारी अटारी पे, आ जा रे साँवरिया,
> देखा-देखी तनिक हो जाए
> 
> पड़ोसन के घर न जाना साँवरिया,
> सौतन सपोली मेरी, काटे ज़हर, ज़हरीली नज़रें



wonderfully edifying response, thank you very, very much for the links to those three strange words, littlepond jii


----------



## Kahaani

Aapkaa jawaab kaa bohot dhanyavaad littlepond jii!


----------



## littlepond

littlepond said:


> That snake-like other woman neutralises *looks*, poisonous looks



I had put "looks" again there by mistake: should be "That snake-like other woman neutralises *poison*, poisonous looks"

My pleasure in being able to help, Gope jii and Kahaani jii; thanks, Chhatr jii, for more about "aTariyaa"!


----------



## Dib

Awesome post, littlepond! Thanks a lot. I didn't know the word sapolaa.



Kahaani said:


> Very interesting, thank you! What would be the name of this particular dialect?



As littlepond pointed out, it is close to the standard Khadi Boli.  However, there are some other features, like I pointed out before, the  -wa/ya noun endings, which are definite articles in Eastern varieties,  e.g. Bhojpuri (and if I remember correctly, also Awadhi). The word  "tanik", constructions like "huii jaay", etc. also sound Eastern (with respect to Khadi Boli) to me -  but I may be wrong. I don't yet know a lot about Hindi dialectology.  The word "morii" could be Awadhi - I am sure about that, but I don't know if any other variety also has it. So, my two cents  would be for an Awadhi colour... or maybe, just one cent.


----------



## Wolverine9

Dib said:


> However, there are some other features, like I pointed out before, the  -wa/ya noun endings, which are definite articles in Eastern varieties,  e.g. Bhojpuri (and if I remember correctly, also Awadhi).



It is also standard Hindi though.  For instance, saaNwaliyaa (or saaNwariyaa) from Turner:

śyāmalá 12665 *śyāmalá* ʻ dark -- coloured ʼ Hariv., _°aka_ --  Col. [śyāmá -- ]
Pk. _sāmala_ --  ʻ dark -- coloured ʼ; S. _sã̄viro_, _sāvilo_ ( -- _l_ --  <  -- _ll_ -- ) ʻ dark blue, glossy dark, swarthy ʼ; P. _sã̄vlā_, _saũlā_, _sāvlā_, _sāulā_, _saulā_ ʻ black, dark -- complexioned, sallow ʼ; N. _sāũlo_ ʻ swarthy ʼ, B. _sāṅal_ (< *_sā&wtilde;al_ ODBL 321); Or. _sāũḷā_, _°ḷiā_, _sāmaḷā_, _°ḷiā_ ʻ dark blue ʼ, _sāũriā_ ʻ darkcomplexioned ʼ; *Bi. sã̄war*, _saũrā_ ʻ blackish grey (of cattle) ʼ; Mth. _sāmar_ ʻ nut -- brown ʼ; *Bhoj. sã̄war ʻ darkcomplexioned ʼ, OAw. sāṁvara; H. sã̄wal, sã̄wlā, sã̄wrā ʻ brown, dark -- complexioned, of handsome countenance ʼ, *_saũrā_ m. ʻ anything black, soot ʼ; G. _sāmaḷ -- vān_ ʻ having black complexion ʼ, _sāmḷũ_ ʻ dark -- coloured ʼ; M. _sã̄uḷā_, _sāvḷā_ ʻ purple, fair -- complexioned ʼ.  --  As epithet of Kr̥ṣṇa: S. _sã̄valu_ m. ʻ title of Kr̥ṣṇa ʼ (← E or Central _sã̄val_ -- ), *H. sã̄waliyā m.*, G. _sāmḷiyɔ_ m

And saNwariyaa from Chaturvedi:

सँवरिया sāvariya: (_nm_) an epithet of Lord Krishṉā; a lover, hero.



> The word  "tanik"



This is also standard Hindi.



> The word "morii" could be Awadhi  I am sure about that, but I don't know if any other variety also has it



You're right.  I think Braj may have it too.


----------



## Dib

Wolverine9 said:


> Dib said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... the  -wa/ya noun endings, which are definite articles in Eastern varieties,  e.g. Bhojpuri (and if I remember correctly, also Awadhi).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is also standard Hindi though. For instance, saaNwaliyaa (or saaNwariyaa)
Click to expand...


Well, maybe those few instances are from older non-Khadi Boli literary languages? The -waa/yaa is certainly not productive in Standard Hindi, but they are in Bhojpuri and I believe - Awadhi (what about Magahi?), and even Bhojpuri influenced Hindi. In my Bihari/Jharkhandi friend circle, we would often use it in "Bihari" Hindi, e.g. "u kitaab-waa paDhe ho tum?" (= vo kitaab paDhii hai tum ne?), etc.


----------



## littlepond

^ I think, yes, it is much more productive in eastern UP and Bihar side, but that doesn't prevent it from being a lot productive, even if to a lesser degree compared to the east, in western UP. A girl is often called "launDiyaa" (a boy being "launDaa") in western UP: while in certain circles, these are considered "bad" words, most people use it in their everyday life (just like in Rajasthan it would be "chhorii" and "chhoraa"). Verbs also get modified a lot in western UP: for example, "rahaa" becomes something like "riyaa" or "ryaa"; "ho gayaa" becomes "hui gavaa" (in Braj, often, "are, kaa hui gavaa?" = "are, kyaa ho gayaa?" in standard Hindi; as you see, "hui" is very much there in western UP, too); plus "aTariyaa", "jeheriyaa", etc., are used a lot all over UP. "moraa/more/morii" are used all the time in Braj: in fact, I don't know if they are Awadhi or not, but they are certainly Braj at least. They are also words again favorites of Bollywood: "more panghaT", "mora jiyaa", etc. I would say the colour is a bit Braj + Awadhi, but just a tint, not even a colour: I recognise the verse as the usual Hindi with a rustic flavour added to it. Rustic being often classified as Braj or Awadhi, we are grappling with such useless* niceties.

*In my opinion only; a language is for me a spectrum. If something is perfectly comprehensible to all the native speakers of that language, I am sorry, but I don't call it as a dialect. I have heard some Hindi dialects, where I have understood only 10% of the things said (yeah, with a little time, I would get to around 70-80%): now, that's something that can be classified as a dialect according to me. Or even another language (just the absence of a script doesn't mean for me you can't call it as a language). Awadhi and Braj are however nothing but Hindi to me, its older/rustic flavours.


----------



## littlepond

Just as an addition for those who would like to read something further in this old/rustic genre of Hindi, here are a few of the famous sakhi/saajan mukriyan online for you to enjoy (some of them are really great riddles: I didn't get them!).

And some more are here (scroll down a bit and you will find Khusrao and Bhartendu Harishchandra's names). There are several more that you can find in any western UP home sung on occasions like weddings, etc. (the more erotic ideas they can give, the more they can be enjoyed).


----------



## Dib

littlepond said:


> ^ I think, yes, it is much more productive in  eastern UP and Bihar side, but that doesn't prevent it from being a lot  productive, even if to a lesser degree compared to the east, in western  UP. A girl is often called "launDiyaa" (a boy being "launDaa") in  western UP



I am sorry, I suspect there is some  misunderstanding here. I am not trying to say that -iyaa ending does not  occur in Western Hindi. It certainly does, e.g. guRiyaa, chiRiyaa,  kutiyaa, etc. I mentioned the "productiveness" of -wa/ya in its  technical sense in linguistics, as defined, e.g. by  thefreedictionary(dot)com:


> pro.duc.tive ...
> adj
> ...
> 7. _Linguistics_
> ...
> b) Of or relating to a linguistic element or rule that can be used to form  further examples of a particular feature or pattern. The English past  tense suffix _-ed_ is productive since it continues to be added to new verbs to form the past tense.



So,  What I really meant is that in the Eastern varieties you can add  -wa/-ya freely to (almost?) any noun, including the ones used in this  song like, ghar, aTaarii, kivaaRii, etc. I suspect the same thing is  going on with najariyaa, and less confidently - jahariyaa, too. I believe, that's normally not the case in Western UP. Am I  totally wrong about that?



> in Braj, often, "are, kaa hui  gavaa?" = "are, kyaa ho gayaa?" in standard Hindi; as you see, "hui" is  very much there in western UP, too



Thanks for pointing  out! I indicated that I was indeed somewhat unsure about it. And now, I  know that it's a Braj form as well. Thanks again.
*EDIT*: I should add that, though I happen to understand this sentence, many Hindi-learners might not!



> plus "aTariyaa", "jeheriyaa", etc., are used a lot all over UP.



I have to admit, I am a bit surprised about aTariyaa. For "jeheriyaa" - does it mean standard Hindi zahr, or zahriilaa?



> "moraa/more/morii"  are used all the time in Braj: in fact, I don't know if they are Awadhi  or not, but they are certainly Braj at least.



Thanks again for pointing that out. I was unsure about this point too (as I mentioned in my post)



> I recognise the verse as the usual Hindi with a rustic flavour  added to it. Rustic being often classified as Braj or Awadhi, we are  grappling with such useless* niceties.



I guess, I sense  what you are saying. As a native speaker, these variations are natural  to you, because you have presumably been exposed to them since your  early childhood. For many of us non-native learners, they are not. Even  though I have a bit of nonstandard exposure through having many friends  from Bihar/Jharkhand, it is not easy for me to understand the details of  the song. So, it's certainly useful to discuss those variations, at  least for curious non-native learners like me. The names (Awadhi, Braj,  etc.) are, of course, not as necessary; but still pretty handy to  describe the regional expanses of certain features in a concise manner.



> In my opinion only; a language is for me a spectrum. If something  is perfectly comprehensible to all the native speakers of that  language, I am sorry, but I don't call it as a dialect.



Definitely, a language is a spectrum. Could not agree more. But,  unfortunately for non-native speakers, we are normally exposed only to a  part of that fascinating spectrum (the standard language). And, what is  a dialect or not is, of course, subjective. But in my opinion, the  criteria for deciding that should go beyond mutual intelligibility, and  also include other features like phonology and grammar. But, I don't  mind agreeing to disagree on that point. It's "useless nicety" - to  borrow your words. In fact, I have intentionally avoided the word  "dialect" and used the word  "variety" in my posts in order to avoid getting into this controversy,  except when I said "dialectology", because I thought it was okay as a  techinal term.



> Awadhi and Braj are however nothing but Hindi to me, its older/rustic flavours.



 Of course, Awadhi and Braj have traditionally been considered part of  Hindi, haven't they? But for me personally, they sound like - Hindi ...  but I don't quite get it! 

~~~

Thanks a lot for the links to the mukrii-s. They were wonderful. Thanks for introducing me to this genre!!
*EDIT2:* I should also add here, that I had to consult the translations quite often to understand, and a Braj grammar a couple of times. I learnt that Braj vaa- = Std. Hindi us-. I would never have guessed that.


----------



## littlepond

^ I agree with all what you say, Dib jii, by and large; just to add that "waa" and "yaa" are added to nouns (like "kitaab" - "kitabwaa"; "zahr" - "jeheriyaa") even in western UP, however with a lesser intensity (by which I mean that there are more Khari Boli speakers there, mixed with the Braj speakers, as compared to eastern UP/Bihar/Jharkhand). I think with time Braj and Awadhi have overlapped a lot, so many times, unless one is a trained linguist or even more importantly unless one has done a lot of fieldwork, it's difficult to distinguish and put them into separate bins.

"vaa" also means "he, him, she, her". My grandmother from my father's side, who comes from the Braj region, always used to use "vaa": in standard Hindi, we have "us" and "woh", but in Braj we have "vaa". There is also "jaa" (for "yeh", but again also a synonym for "vaa"): you may have heard the popular Hindi saying "jaako raakhe saaiya, maar sake naa koi": the one whom God protects, no one can kill.


----------



## Dib

Thanks a lot for sharing your insight.



littlepond said:


> There is also "jaa" (for "yeh", but again also a synonym for "vaa")



You mean for "yeh" or for "jo"?



> you may have heard the popular Hindi saying "jaako raakhe saaiya, maar sake naa koi": the one whom God protects, no one can kill.



Right! I heard it, though I couldn't remember the exact words! Thanks.


----------



## littlepond

Dib said:


> You mean for "yeh" or for "jo"?



I mean for "yeh"/"jis", not for "jo". Just like in the proverb, which in Standard Hindi would be "jis ko rakhe ..." ("jaako raakhe ..."). As far as I remember, "jo" is often "jau" or "juu" or just "jo".


----------



## mundiya

In written Braj I have seen "vah" just as in standard Hindi, but it's true that the pronunciation could be "vaa".


----------



## Faylasoof

Dib said:


> I am sorry, I suspect there is some misunderstanding here. I am not trying to say that -iyaa ending does not occur in Western Hindi. It certainly does, e.g. guRiyaa, chiRiyaa, kutiyaa, etc. I mentioned the "productiveness" of -wa/ya in its technical sense in linguistics, as defined, e.g. by thefreedictionary(dot)com:
> 
> So, What I really meant is that in the Eastern varieties you can add -wa/-ya freely to (almost?) any noun, including the ones used in this song like, ghar, aTaarii, kivaaRii, etc. I suspect the same thing is going on with najariyaa, and less confidently - jahariyaa, too. I believe, that's normally not the case in Western UP. Am I totally wrong about that?
> 
> ….
> 
> Definitely, a language is a spectrum. Could not agree more. But, unfortunately for non-native speakers, we are normally exposed only to a part of that fascinating spectrum(the standard language). ….


 I think littlepondjii has already answered you , but I as one from Eastern UP who grew up speaking Urdu but was surrounded by Awadhi too (!), and one who has heard speakers from the western regions as well, you are not wrong that the occurrence  of wa/-ya ending seems more prevalent in the East (Awadhi/Bhojpuri/[Purbi]).

Definitely! So much so that words like *aTaarii *(= balcony) and *tani* (= a little, _not_ *tanik* though which also means the same) are used even in Urdu,  though not that common now. In a very old thread we discussed the use of _tani_.  

Like you, I've tended to associate these more with eastern than western regions.


----------



## marrish

Here is the word ''tanik'' was discussed. Purbi has traditionally been used in _thumrii_s as this one. Although Gulzar is well-acclaimed, in this case he just adopted the music and the basis of text from an old rendition of this _thumrii_ (_hamrii aTariyaa pe_) by Begum Akhtar of Faizabad.


----------



## Wolverine9

^ I think Purbi is the same as Awadhi.


----------



## Faylasoof

Wolverine9 said:


> ^ I think Purbi is the same as Awadhi.


 Well, not sure! Here is what I presented once as the Purbi speaking area. They can sound quite close when heard but you also hear some differences too. According to this lingustic map it is supposed to be more Bhojpuri, but then there is much overlap anyway.


----------



## Faylasoof

marrish said:


> Here is the word ''tanik'' was discussed. Purbi has traditionally been used in _thumrii_s as this one. Although Gulzar is well-acclaimed, in this case he just adopted the music and the basis of text from an old rendition of this _thumrii_ (_hamrii aTariyaa pe_) by Begum Akhtar of Faizabad.


    Yes I found this one when I was searching for a very old thread where we discussed  _tani_ usage in (older) Urdu. Actually BP SaaHib also mentioned that some of his elders also used this word in their Urdu speech.

   I was going to add what you mentioned, i.e. _hamrii aTariyaaII _! This is how I say it in Awadhi / Bhojpuri / Purbi. We always have these as _hamrii _, _hamrao_ etc. and not _hamaarii _etc. Gulzar SaaHib has indeed adopted this from an earlier source. ...and if one wants to read more of this old form of poetry then please try Ibn-e-Insha!


----------



## Dib

Thanks for the Begum Akhtar reference.


----------

